# Wonderful monologue on aging



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2014)

I mentioned this in the Games section, but I thought it was good enough to share it here also.  This guy's humor sounds a lot like a modern-day Mark Twain. 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/LR2qZ0A8vic?rel=0


----------



## Ina (Nov 23, 2014)

Sunny, So very very funny, but so so correct.  :wave:


----------

